# Budgeting for Golf Equipment - how much is too much?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

just wondering what everyone considers to be a fair budget for their golf equipment per year... and how you justify it to yourself!

and for new players - what would you see as a reasonable starting investment?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Well this year is more expensive than normal for me as I have updated my putter and my irons. 

So £600 so far this year.

Having said that, the irons will last me at least 5 years, and the putter should last as long as I need it too.

My driver was new last year so I wont bother looking for a new one until next year.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, let me see what it can be too much...

1. When you need to sell your car to buy a Golf Set... :dunno:
2. When you brake the piggy to buy the new V1x... :dunno: 
3. Food is short, but you need to save for that golf trip...  

Just kidding there :laugh: , a good budget for me is to not buy anything unless extremely needed, like if you only have 1-2 golf balls left, or a club is broken..

I think that's a good budget for me!!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I usually put 15$$ aside per month and that usually gets me what I need in a couple months. But if it is something more expensive I usually start to set aside 30$$ per month.


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

*No budget issues*

This is one area where I buy what I want, when I want. But I don't go nuts.

For clubs, it's usually one new club per year. Last year, I bought a new driver. This year for me was a new putter and hybrid. Shoes every couple of years, new bag every few and new irons usually once in every 5. 

And always on the lookout for good ball deals.


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

In the USA golf equipment is relatively cheap compared to the UK, you probably pay in dollars what we pay in pounds( about 30% more).

That said, if you're starting out look for some good second hand clubs, and reward your improvement with a new set when you are committed to the game and have more idea of your capability and motivation to carry on. Try and get a feel for whether you prefer graphite (more expensive) or steel shafts.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I usually get all of my major equipment at X-mas from my rabid golfers grandfather and uncle. I am currently saving up for a new putter, I still need to do some research to see which one consistanly good.


----------

